# What bloodline do you all believe my pits are?



## MaxStock (Sep 25, 2009)

I am new to this forum and would appreciate your feedback. What type of pitbulls do I have? 

please see the pics on my profile. Unfortunately, I am unable to post the pics of my dogs on this thread because I don't know how. sorry.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

You can't tell a dog's bloodline by simply looks. You need the paper work and what not.


----------



## MaxStock (Sep 25, 2009)

ok. I dont have any of that information.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

So there is no way of knowing, sorry.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

im gonna say its a luciono/peekachoo cross.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm gonna go with Koby/Texas RedNosed/Blue.

Just Yankin' yer chain. There are a few bullies you can look at a know by predominant features, but most dogs, there is no way of knowing.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I was yanking your chain as well there is no such thing to my knowledge of a peekachoo pitbull.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> I was yanking your chain as well there is no such thing to my knowledge of a peekachoo pitbull.


There is a dog named Peekachoo, I think Michelle Chavez owns him.....

What about Gassly? Agahahahaha! Heck there should be a whole line of Pokemon dogs


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I gonna do a charzard one. lmao i guess you never know


----------



## princess tanka (Sep 27, 2009)

haha, oh no!!:hammer:


----------

